# Jefferson expects to be ready for camp



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

Unfortunately, no, the NBA doesn't play halfcourt games. lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

As of now, it looks like this will be the opening night depth chart, as Rambis seems intent on playing Love and Jefferson together.

PG: Jonny Flynn...Bobby Brown...Chucky Atkins
SG: Corey Brewer...Wayne Ellington
SF: Ryan Gomes...Damien Wilkins...Quentin Richardson
PF: Kevin Love...Darius Songaila...Brian Cardinal
C: Al Jefferson...Ryan Hollins...Oleksiy Pecherov

It will certainly be an interesting year for the T-Wolves. They definitely have a lot of potential, and a lot of it lies in the development of Flynn and Brewer. I'm hoping those two have solid years for Minnesota.


----------

